

Ask HN: What was the website that lets you create a "step-by-step" guide? - rksprst

There was a site that let you create a step by step guide for your users. It would automatically attach to your links and buttons and tell users to click there.<p>It was posted on here around a week ago.<p>I want to use it for a project and can't find it or remember the name. I've tried searchyc, looked in google reader, but can't find it.<p>Anyone remember what it was called?<p>Edit: let me try to explain the site a bit better. What it does is let you add hover text next to a link that says "click me to get started"
======
revorad
I think you are talking about IORAD - <http://www.iorad.com/>

It's funny you forgot the name because that was just the comment I made!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1437395>

~~~
rksprst
Thanks, that was it. Yea, the name is definitely forgettable. Though, I doubt
I'll forget it again now ;)

------
BMarkmann
Amberjack?

<http://amberjack.org/>

<http://www.slideshare.net/Jazkarta/amberjack-lightning-talk>

------
da5e
<http://www.thestartuptoolkit.com>? I've found it very useful and a clever
design.

~~~
rksprst
No, this site would let you pick links on your site that you can attach a
little notification that says "click me to go to the next step", so you could
build a whole getting started guide using it. It's hard to explain, without
seeing it.

------
fragmede
Was it helpbubble? <http://www.helpbubble.com/tryit>

------
frossie
It wasn't wikihow by any chance?

